#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм на Ближнем Востоке и в Северной Африке

## Alex

Координаты буддийских центров и групп на Ближнем Востоке (кроме Израиля, для которого есть свой подраздел). Со временем размещу более подробную и точную информацию. Сообщение носит справочный характер - вдруг кто окажется в тех краях.

*Бахрейн*
Центр випассаны (Гоенка)
Dr Beena Muktesh
Тел. (мобильный): [973]39800226
Mahanga & Anoma Samarasinghe
Тел. (городской): [973]1772-9823
(мобильный): [973]3917-3773
Почта

*Оман*
Центр випассаны (Гоенка)
Mr. Rajesh Purecha
Тел. (городской): [968] 2470-1375
Мобильный: [968] 99336121
Почта
Mr. Himanshu Swaly
Тел. (городской): [968] 248 33 505
Мобильный: [968] 99454200
Факс: [968] 248 33 404
Почта

*ОАЭ*
Центр випассаны (Гоенка)
Сайт
Почта

Центр Сото-дзен
United Arab Emirates, Dubai, P.O. Box 30484

*Египет*
Центр випассаны (Гоенка)
Почта

*Марокко*
Центр Сото-дзен
55, Rue Al-Wahda, Casablanca 01, Morocco
Тел. (02) 22-46-88

Еще сото-дзен
Khalil Abdoune 21, Rue Des Asphodeles (Bd Gandhi), 4e Etage, Casablanca, Maroc.
Практики: среда 19:30, воскресенье 10:30

*Ливан*
Центр випассаны (Гоенка)
Hala Bizri
Телефон: +961(1)631097
Факс: +961(1)631097
Мобильный: 0961 3 278726
Почта

Буддийское общество Ливана
Сайт
Почта

*Иран*
Сайт (на фарси)
Почта

----------

Оскольд (06.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.01.2012)

----------


## Morris Allan

АЛЕКС СПАСИБО...А В Иране это т.с. как я понимаю вариант "Гоенки"?Он находится в Тегеране?
А скажите об организациях "Буддийской направленности" в  ТАДЖИКИСТАНЕ ИЛИ АФГАНИСТАНЕ НЕТ НИКАКОЙ ИНФЫ? :Smilie: ...

----------


## PampKin Head

В Афганистане ничего нет точно.

+ http://www.afghanistan.ru/doc/5448.html




> ...
> В Афганистане *идет суд над человеком, который может получить смертный приговор по обвинению в переходе из ислама в христианство, что, по мнению судьи, квалифицируется по исламским законам как преступление*.
> 
> Этот суд — первый такого рода в Афганистане — является отражением борьбы между исламскими консерваторами и реформаторами в вопросе о том, какую роль должен играть ислам в период после свержения фундаменталистского режима талибов.
> 
> В своем интервью агентству Associated Press судья Ансарулла Маулави сообщил, что обвиняемый 41-летний Абдуррахман был арестован в феврале 2006 г. после того как его семья обвинила его в том, что он обратился в христианство. *Абдуррахмана обвинили в отказе от ислама и привлекли к суду*.
> 
> Во время слушания дела обвиняемый признался в том, что он обратился в христианство 16 лет назад, когда работал фельдшером в христианской организации, оказывавшей помощь афганским беженцам в Пешаваре.
> 
> ...





> В Афганистане христиан считанные единицы, и о*ни скрывают это из страха подвергнуться преследованиям.* В стране нет ни одной церкви, кроме как в некоторых иностранных посольствах...


Не совсем верно. Болгары построили себе храмик на территории базы в Кандагаре.




> Пока еще правительство не прибегало к таким экстремальным наказаниям, предписываемым исламскими законами, как отсечение конечностей у воров и побивание камнями за адюльтер, широко практиковавшиеся талибами и осуждавшиеся мировой общественностью. Но *большинство афганцев рассматривают исламские законы как абсолют, раз они предписаны религией.* И несмотря на их признательность США за военную и экономическую помощь, они с подозрением относятся к западным ценностям и ассоциируют христианство с развратом и пьянством.
> 
> По шариату, перешедший в христианство «должен получить время на размышления», говорит профессор богословия Абдул Азиз. «*То, что сделал Абдуррахман, может повредить мусульманскому обществу, поэтому он должен передумать*». Если он не передумает, убежден профессор, то по шариату подлежит наказанию в виде смертной казни. «И тогда даже судья не сможет изменить приговор», — заключил Абдул Азиз.
> 
> Дело Абдуррахмана отягощено еще и личными аспектами. Его *переход в христианство был осужден его семьей после того, как он начал судебную тяжбу с бывшей женой по поводу опеки над дочерьми. Она, кстати, давно уже развелась с ним по причине его вероотступничества*.



P.S. Центры Гоенки - это круто. Это как первые съезды РСДРП, замаскированные под пикники на природе...




> “...*и кричать будет “Алла!” с башни Эйфеля мулла*”. (с)А. Зиновьев


P.S.S. Чтобы избежать встречных вопросов: был в Кабуле, Герате, Кандагаре, Пули-Кумри, Мазари-Шарифе, Хайратоне и на авиабазе Баграм (включая посещение музея советской оккупации, который действует прямо на территории оной). И в президентском дворце Карзая тоже был.

... в Ромаллу не поеду, ибо (по утверждениям моих друзей-израильтян) - это one-way trip.

----------


## GROM

> В Афганистане ничего нет точно.
> 
> + http://www.afghanistan.ru/doc/5448.html


Да уж!Просто нифига себе!
После таких вот законов о чём можно говорить ?
Оле Нидал прав!

----------

Anthony (07.07.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

Не знаю, как насчет буддистов в Турции, а вот с христианами там как то кисло...






> ...
> Три первых христианских мученика современной турецкой Церкви. Письмо к Вселенской Церкви от церкви города Смирны
> ...
> Ни один из этих трех мужчин не знал, что ждало их за изучении Библии, что это должно было быть испытанием их веры, которое закончится их входом в славу Божью, чтобы получить корону праведности от Христа и честь от всех святых, ждущих их в присутствии Бога.
> 
> На другом конце города десять молодых людей, возраст которых менее 20 лет, приняли последнее решение для испытания веры христиан, переживая любовь к Аллаху и ненависть к неверующим и чувствуя угрозу исламу
> ...
> Чтобы понять эти события, нам необходимо вернуться на шесть лет назад. *В апреле 2001 года, Совет Национальной безопасности Турции (Милли Гювенлик Курулу) начал рассматривать евангельских христиан как угрозу национальной безопасности Турции, в равной степени с Аль-Каидой или террористической группой ПKK (курдской рабочей партии)*. Утверждения, сделанные в прессе политическими лидерами, комментаторами и журналистами, были наполнены ненавистью против миссионеров, которые, как они утверждают, давали взятки молодым людям, чтобы те поменяли религию.
> 
> ...


http://jesuschrist.ru/news/2007/4/25/12796

----------

Оскольд (06.03.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Отсидела курсы Гоенки. На каждой лекции красной нитью проходит мысль: это не буддизм, никак это не называйте и ни с какой религией не отождествяйте. И христианин, и индус, и мусульманин могут практиковать Випассану, т.к. это внерелигиозный метод. На момент ретрита вы должны прекратить исполнять любые религиозные ритуалы, какую бы религию вы не исповедывали. В то же время, Гоенка рассказывает много историй про Будду, и для буддистов таки очевидно, что Випассана - именно буддистский метод. Вышеозвученная позиция Гоенки, на мой взгляд, просто искуссный метод: типа, ок, это не буддизм, вам не надо оставлять свою религию, - просто практикуйте Випассану. Думаю, именно поэтому именно курсы Гоенки в этих странах имеют место быть, а не Дхарма центры.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.01.2012)

----------


## Alex

Насчет Таджикистана не знаю. В Афганистане есть очень небольшая группа буддистов.

Сайт
Почта

(Впрочем, не знаю ничего о теперешнем состоянии этой группы). Вообще, как указал Пампкин (по крайней мере, насколько я могу судить по цитате из его сообщения), Афганистан, мягко говоря, не отличается религиозной свободой (в отличие, например, от стран Залива, где полно индуистских храмов и всякой йоги - увы, по большей части новодельной).

*Напоминаю всем, что тема носит исключительно информационный характер. Просьба свои рассуждения по поводу держать при себе - я, как топикстартер, могу тему прикрыть.*

----------


## Morris Allan

спасибо алекс...мне очень обидно что в Таджикистане такая нетерпимость...Афганистан-да....вот хочу с помощью родственников поехать туда..т.с. на паломничество в Бамиан...теперь задумался (т.к. мои друзья говорят типа "в Бамиане всё спокойно" :Big Grin: ...а люди в России  говорят-всё ужасно!....

----------


## PampKin Head

> спасибо алекс...мне очень обидно что в Таджикистане такая нетерпимость...Афганистан-да....вот хочу с помощью родственников поехать туда..т.с. на паломничество в Бамиан...теперь задумался (т.к. мои друзья говорят типа "в Бамиане всё спокойно"...а люди в России  говорят-всё ужасно!....


В Бамиане все спокойно, если у вас есть нормальная охрана от местного МВД... И если вы туда доберетесь без проблем.

+ в чем смысл ехать в поломничество к "дырке от бублика"  - выше понимания!

Лучше сходить в археологический музей Душанбе к лежащему Будде! Там же - и другие артефакты индийской культуры...

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> После таких вот законов о чём можно говорить ?
> Оле Нидал прав!


Оле Нидал не прав однозначно. Это закон страны, находящейся в цивилизационном и культурном плане на уровне средневековья, и не является типичным для всего исламского мира. Это закон государства, где государственность вне границ столицы, а частично и в столице de facto носит характер феодального этапа развития. Это типичное явления для средневековья, и тут не были исключением ни страны распространения Христианства, Буддизма и т. д. Дело тут совершенно не в самой религии -- во всех средневековых странах законы устанавливались от имени религии и подкреплялись её авторитетом, тем не менее являясь прежде всего социальным явлением и отвечая уровню развития социума и стадии развития государства. Законы таковы, каков уровень развития государства, и даже во многих буддийских странах в средние века смертные приговоры давали по законам, диким с нашей современной точки зрения, людьми, совмещавшими светские и религиозные функции. А тот факт, что во многих странах исламского мира, в которых культура уже развилась выше уровня средневековья, всё совершенно не так, как показывают в СМИ, мистер Нидал тупо игнорирует.
Оле, по его собственным словам, "каждое утро читает газеты", и по таким вот ужасным прецедентам, которые западные СМИ выпячивают на первый план как характеристику всего Ислама и всех мусульман, составляет мнение обо всём Исламе и всей исламской культуре. То, что называется "гребёт под одну гребёнку". И, очевидно, совершенно не понимает социальных, исторических и экономических причин тех негативных явлений, которые понимают сведущие в теме люди, но не понимают обыватели. Другими словами, тут его мнение не более достоверно, чем любого другого обывателя, который насмотрелся передач по телевизору и думает, что всё знает. И затем на своих лекциях, Оле разжигает межрелигиозную рознь и позволяет себе расистские высказывания, за что его, по совести, следовало бы привлечь к суду, в любой из стран, где по современным демократическим законам предусмотрено уголовное наказания за такие преступления.

P.S. Прошу прощения у Ув. Alex за отступление от темы. А Ув. GROM хочу попросить не переводить информационный топик в русло ксенофобских рассуждений в стиле Оле.

----------

Оскольд (06.03.2012), Тао (29.01.2012)

----------


## Alex

Карма Дордже, спасибо. Но все же еще раз напомню, что тема *информационная,* а не полемическая.

Кстати, недавно наткнулся случайно на резолюцию иранского меджлиса по поводу разрушения статуй в Бамиане. Меджлис осудил этот варварский акт, во как. Не знал.

----------

Оскольд (06.03.2012)

----------


## GROM

> А Ув. GROM хочу попросить не переводить информационный топик в русло ксенофобских рассуждений в стиле Оле.


Ну и как мне вам ответить не переводя? :Big Grin: 
Для меня вопрос с исламом очень ясен,я был в Наланде и видел с каким старанием отбиты лица у всех изваяний Будды,будь то маленькая или большая статуя.Либо фрезка..
И как сказал один заслуженный культурный деятель России: -" Многие исповедующие  ислам,являются прекрасными людьми "
Я с этими словами согласен  :Smilie: 
Не вижу смысла сотый раз повторять то,что уже говорил Пампкин Хэд,и более того,уверен что ему гораздо лучше видно что это такое в силу географических перемещений по вышеупомянутым регионам.

----------

Оскольд (06.03.2012)

----------


## GROM

> Карма Дордже, спасибо. Но все же еще раз напомню, что тема *информационная,* а не полемическая.
> 
> Кстати, недавно наткнулся случайно на резолюцию иранского меджлиса по поводу разрушения статуй в Бамиане. Меджлис осудил этот варварский акт, во как. Не знал.


Это просто поразительно!
Я думаю что пока одна часть схемы будет взрывать и резать неверных,вторая высоко духовно будет осуждать эти хулиганские выходки.

----------

Оскольд (06.03.2012)

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> И как сказал один заслуженный культурный деятель России: -" Многие исповедующие  ислам,являются прекрасными людьми "


Да, разумеется. Многие исповедующие буддизм, христианство, иудаизм и пр. тоже являются прекрасными людьми.

P.S. Обычно люди "катят бочку" на другие религии из-за непонимания того, что 100 % злодеяний, прикрываемых религиозным антуражем, в действительности имеют чисто экономические и/или политические причины (те же акты вандализма статуй Будды в Афганистане были чисто политическим актом), проще говоря из-за собственного невежества.

----------


## Alex

> Не вижу смысла сотый раз повторять то, что уже говорил Пампкин Хэд, и более того, уверен что ему гораздо лучше видно что это такое в силу географических перемещений по вышеупомянутым регионам.


Я тоже перемещался по указанным регионам. Иордания, Палестина, Египет (не туристические районы), Турция (причем по отношению к Турции у меня на личном уровне негативное предубеждение - греческие корни сказываются). При этом я (хотя и плохо) владею арабским и могу общаться с местным населением.

Тема закрыта. У кого будут вопросы - в личку. Прошу прощения у всех, кого обидел.

----------


## Alex

Группа учеников достопочтенного Тхить Нят Ханя регулярно собирается для практики медитации в Рамалле (Палестина) по воскресеньям, с 19:15 до 20:45. Практика проходит в центре йоги "Фараше". Телефон йога-центра 598086759, телефон руководителя буддийской группы 597430823 (Нета Голан, говорит по-арабски, английски и на иврите).

----------

Оскольд (06.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.01.2012)

----------


## Alex

В Бейруте (Ливан) образована небольшая буддийская группа. Народ изучает Дхарму (по курсу Рангджунг Еше) и собирается для медитации. Планируются переводы текстов на арабский, сейчас переведены 37 практик бодхисаттвы (надо будет поглядеть, мне интересно, как переведена терминология).
Сайт, почта.

----------

Bob (07.07.2012), Pema Sonam (06.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (07.07.2012), Топпер- (07.07.2012)

----------


## Alex

В Аммане (Иордания) действует "Иорданско-тайский центр саморазвития и медитации", открытый при поддержке посольства Таиланда. Адрес: Sultan Al-Udwan Street, Building No. 21 (2nd floor), Um Simaq Al-Shamali, Amman (кстати, очень хороший район). Телефон 077 783 6427. Почта.
Медитация по пятницам и субботам (выходные в Иордании) в две сессии, с 17 до 18 и с 18 до 19.
Группа в Фейсбуке.

----------

Джнянаваджра (07.07.2012), Топпер- (07.07.2012)

----------

